# size vivarium for water dragon?



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all im new on this site and i was just wondering if anybody new the ideal size vivarium for a water dragon. i have been checking out websites but they usually give you sizes for two or more im only getting the one as im swapping it for my beardies. Ive been looking at some vivariums but im worried there not tall enough for what a water dragons needs. help!!


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

How big is the water dragon?


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I dont have one yet i have looked at some that are juveniles but i want a tank thats going to last a long time, so that im not swapping and changing everytime its gets bigger.


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

I just googled water dragon care, you will need a vivarium size: minimum 6 feet long, 2-3 feet wide, and 4-6 feet high. I hope this helps. And good luck with the little one.
:lol2:


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Am i reading this right that sounds awfully big for one water dragon, i could actually sleep in that, but hey thanks anyway for looking i appreciate it


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

Every website I have looked on have said they need that size viv because they have been known to get really stressed in any thing smaller. But people must have keep them in smaller vivs. I cant see everyone keeping them in vivs that big.
:lol2:


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

BigA said:


> I just googled water dragon care, you will need a vivarium size: minimum 6 feet long, 2-3 feet wide, and 4-6 feet high. I hope this helps. And good luck with the little one.
> :lol2:


Not strictly true, water dragons are best suited to taller vivs. I think a 4ft w X 6ft h X 2ft d would be sufficient for one water dragon.

Depends who youre asking, everyone has their own opinion- but remember, bigger is always better! Ive seen people who have dedicated whole rooms to water dragons!

Females tend to be smaller than males...


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

4x4x2 as the bare minimum for a single water dragon.

Mine is a male and is in a 5 high 4 wide 2 deep


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

NightGecko said:


> 4x4x2 as the bare minimum for a single water dragon.
> 
> Mine is a male and is in a 5 high 4 wide 2 deep


I would say thats a fair size.


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

i appreciate everyones input. Is there a website which is highly recomended for water dragons and buying vivariums.
many thanks


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi night gecko do you have a fog machine or waterfall in your vivarium? are they worth it?. thanks


----------



## MadFerret! (Aug 3, 2009)

Water dragons are much more difficult to keep properly than people make out. They need ventilation, humidity, heat, UV, fresh water, misting, lots of food and more

Most vivariums on the market are not very suitable for water dragons, they lack the features that a healthy water dragon will need. My suggestion would be to use furniture, i.e a large wardrobe

I would buy a wardrobe (or get a used one, even better), completely seal it, add a glass front, install ventilation, heating, lights etc.

I would not use a fogger personally- i find that misting is much better. Yes its work, but if youre shy of work then a water dragon is certainly not for you!


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion but all my wardrobes are built in :lol::2thumb:


----------



## Vodoodoll1 (Aug 1, 2009)

p.s at least i know not to buy a fogger now thanks for the tip.


----------



## swallow5 (Sep 15, 2009)

just brought a water dragon and the vivarium we are using will be 6ft heigh x 4 x 4. Anythign really smaller than 5ft is said to be cruel. They love climbing so height is essential. The bigger the better though and a third should be given to water facility. include lots of branches and a spot for the water dragon to bask.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Stay away from water falls hun you will be cleaning it everyday waste of money they carry to much bacteria, they look nice but thats about it.

As everyone has said hun Water dragons need room your little one will grow to approx 3ft and thats mainly tail. So need big space and somewhere for a pool that is why the bigger the better they love to swim so a large pool area would make your new dragon a happy one.


----------

